# Topics > Toys >  Mebo, robot toy, Skyrocket Toys LLC, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Skyrocket Toys LLC

meborobot.com

instagram.com/mymebo




> Mebo is a robot that can pick up snacks, spy on a sibling and play in the yard. With a six-wheel suspension, Mebo can roll around on carpet, tile or outdoors. Through a mobile device kids can control Mebo remotely via hot spot or WiFi, stream video and photos, talk to people with its two-way audio, grab things with its four-point articulated arm and create custom robot animations. The product is expected to be released in Fall 2016 and will retail for $150.

----------


## Airicist

Mebo Robot Toy from SkyRocket Toys, First Look Toy Fair 2016

Published on Apr 3, 2016




> MEBO, Ages 8+, SRP $149, Available Sept 2016
> 
> Meet Mebo, a high-tech robot that’s ready to play right from the box. Drive Mebo anywhere in the house to pick up snacks, spy on people or even have conversations. Mebo is controlled through an intuitive touch screen app on any wireless device and also connects via Wi-Fi to control Mebo remotely. Bring Mebo’s personality to life with custom animations or pre-set animations like 360spin, head shake, and an arm wave. Mebo also features live streaming POV camera to capture HD photos and videos, a four point articulated arm for precise movements, six-wheel suspension, two-way streaming audio and a rechargeable long life battery so the fun keeps going with Mebo!

----------


## Airicist

Meet Mebo: America's top robot

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> Meet Mebo, your futuristic robotic alter ego that can roll anywhere you wish, snag the remote control, record video or pictures - or even listen and speak for you! With Mebo you can spy, prank, or play your way.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing MEBO Robot Toy from SkyRocket Toys 

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> Today we unbox MEBO and see whats in this $150 robot! This is a new robot toy that just came on the market 2016
> 
> With 5 different points of articulation and the ability to spin 360? in place, Mebo can grasp, lift and carry nearly anything you set his mind to
> Access Mebo remotely to control him from anywhere; in the house or from the other side of the world
> With 6 all-terrain wheels and intuitive steering control, Mebo can turn on a dime, and go anywhere you want
> Mebo streams straight to your phone or tablet in 720p high definition. So take pictures or record videos to post and share online
> Hear what Mebo hears, and even speak through Mebo using the microphone on your device

----------


## Airicist

Mebo Robot, full review - robotic claw that streams video from Skyrocket Toys

Published on Dec 3, 2016




> Skyrocket Toys introduces Mebo! With endless ways to play, Mebo fosters STEM skills and creative open-ended play. Control Mebo through an intuitive, free to play app available on iOS and Android. Drive Mebo anywhere in the house to pick up snacks, spy on people or even have conversations with them! See what Mebo sees with the built-in POV camera, which streams live in HD. Lift and move items precisely with Mebo’s articulated arm and gripping claw. Two-way audio and microphone allows you to speak through Mebo, listen in on others, or even play music from your library! Six-wheels lets Mebo turn on a dime, and go anywhere you want.
> 
> * With 5 different points of articulation and the ability to spin 360? in place, Mebo can grasp, lift and carry nearly anything you set his mind to
> * With 6 all-terrain wheels and intuitive steering control, Mebo can turn on a dime, and go anywhere you want
> * Mebo streams straight to your phone or tablet in 720p high definition. So take pictures or record videos to post and share online
> * Hear what Mebo hears, and even speak through Mebo using the microphone on your device

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play! - MEBO 2.0 ROBOT Toy from SkyRocket 2017 NEW

Published on Nov 23, 2017




> Today we unbox MEBO and see whats in this $150 robot! This is a new robot toy that just came on the market 2017!
> 
> With 5 different points of articulation and the ability to spin 360º in place, Mebo can grasp, lift and carry nearly anything you set his mind to
> Access Mebo remotely to control him from anywhere; in the house or from the other side of the world
> With 6 all-terrain wheels and intuitive steering control, Mebo can turn on a dime, and go anywhere you want
> Mebo streams straight to your phone or tablet in 720p high definition. So take pictures or record videos to post and share online
> Hear what Mebo hears, and even speak through Mebo using the microphone on your device

----------


## Airicist

Mebo 2.0 from Skyrocket Toys

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> The super cool high-tech remote-control robot, the NEW MEBO 2.0 From Skyrocket is here. This awesome NEW robot is full of lots of amazing functions and spying capabilities.
> 
> Product Info: The MEBO 2.0 From Skyrocket is here. This super cool high-tech remote-control robot is a stealth instrument with lots of amazing functions and spying capabilities. With all-terrain treads for better traction, this robot can go where you want it as it can easily navigate both indoors and outdoors. Simply download the free app and Mebo 2.0 is ready for your command. The Mebo 2.0  moves forward, reverse, and rotates. It's four directional remote controlled arm allows you to retrieve objects from anywhere because you can open and close the claw on the robotic arm. You also see what Mebo sees, with a built in camera you can photograph, video, or even live stream all of your fun. You can also hear and speak through MEBO 2.0. There's a sound effects library and it has two LED lights on the end of the arm so you can see in the dark. It has a rechargeable battery and comes with a USB cable. This robot is a winner.

----------


## qiouxdoll

An AI-equipped, faux human lover with customizable looks-sex doll, voice, personality and sex drive. Could it be your perfect companion?

----------

